# den 1. Buchstaben im String -> Großbuchstabe?



## TRex2003 (28. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man den ersten buchstaben in einem string in einen großbuchstaben konvertieren kann bzw ob es einfacher als so geht:


```
static String convert_upper(String ganz) {
    String erster, rest;
    erster = ganz.substring(0,1).toUpperCase;
    rest = ganz.substring(1);
    return (erster+rest);
}
```

das war mein ansatz, mit dem ich den gewünschten effekt zwar erziele, aber es geht ja evt noch effektiver.

danke schonmal


----------



## dieta (28. Mai 2006)

Ich habe keine effizientere Methode finden können. Du kannst deine Methode höchstens noch verkürzen:

```
static String convert_upper(String g){return g.substring(0, 1).toUpperCase()+g.substring(1);}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mai 2006)

Leserlichkeit for Government!


----------



## TRex2003 (28. Mai 2006)

ok ^^ ich bleibe bei meinem weg...das kann auch der dümmste noch verstehen..


----------



## DR (28. Mai 2006)

Vll ist das ein bisschen einfacher + besser 


```
String a = "java ist toll";
    String b = "" + a.charAt(0);
    b = b.toUpperCase();
    b = b + a.substring(1);
```

MfG DR


----------

